# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  GoPro's and Recoil

## FletchNZ

Hey Guys, 
Went turkey shooting the other day to try out the go pro on my shotgun, I found the recoil was causing the camera to tilt forward a bit with each shot even thought I had it super tight.

What do you guys use to stop this?

I see there is a product out in the US called recoil keeper whick is a small metal shape that fits in and stops it from tilting, Tried to make mine out of plastic but didn't work and don't feel like spending $35US to get one shipped over.

Side note: also seems you need to use that little white plug to hold the "slide in" mounts in place, learn that lesson too.

Example about 19 sec in:

----------


## kiwijames

Theres a roll cage mount with some flexible mounts which should work. Or wear it on your head?

----------


## FletchNZ

I quite like it mounted to the gun, then its always level and pointing at the target, Im using one of these mounts with the low Gopro slide in click mount.

----------


## Nibblet

Haha that vid is awesome! Where did you get that mount from?

Try and squeeze a small serrated lock washer in between the legs

http://www.tracepartsonline.net/Part...11-067464L.gif

----------


## johnino

First half looked mean. yeah definitely keep it on the gun if you can  love to see the next successful vid.

----------


## FletchNZ

Ill give one if those washers a go. 

The mount i picked up from either ebay or dx.Com, think it was around $15.

----------


## faregame

How about this for solving that issue

Just turned up in my shipment

5x Magnification - 1080p - Weaver mounts - designed for shooting



ATN Shot Trak HD - Sports Camera

----------


## johnino

Mmmm great website. If money was no object....

----------


## FletchNZ

I just got a m5 fender washer, grinded it into shape and turned it into a recoil stopper

----------


## 300winmag

> How about this for solving that issue
> 
> Just turned up in my shipment
> 
> 5x Magnification - 1080p - Weaver mounts - designed for shooting
> 
> Attachment 27509
> 
> ATN Shot Trak HD - Sports Camera


Do have any in stock??
I would be interested in using one on a 300 win mag, would it handle the recoil??

----------


## Nibblet

5x mag though on a 300 win mag? Would have thought something like the torrey pines logic eagle eye would be better suited for long range?

----------


## 300winmag

> 5x mag though on a 300 win mag? Would have thought something like the torrey pines logic eagle eye would be better suited for long range?


Going to Aussie in a few weeks, maximum range around 150 yds, 5 x magnification would be all I need.

----------


## Nibblet

> Going to Aussie in a few weeks, maximum range around 150 yds, 5 x magnification would be all I need.


Fair enough. I would love to give one of those TPL EagleEye's a jam but pricey

----------


## faregame

They are fine with 12g - will check on a WM - doubt thats much different to a 12g

Video from You Tube - 
ATN Shot Trak Video - YouTube

----------


## faregame

From the Factory

I haven't personally tried it on anything higher than a 308, but our spec says recoil proof. 

Lets not test that on some uber calibres that exist on the forum though

----------


## Gibo

> From the Factory
> 
> I haven't personally tried it on anything higher than a 308, but our spec says recoil proof. 
> 
> Lets not test that on some uber calibres that exist on the forum though


Im sure Kiwi Greg could test the 'recoil proof' theory with some of his demons :Grin:

----------

